# VirtualBox-OSE compiling error



## blackthought (Nov 17, 2011)

VirtualBox-OSE failed compile on my box.


```
uname -a
FreeBSD WSY 9.0-RC1 FreeBSD 9.0-RC1 #0: Tue Oct 18 18:51:43 UTC 2011     
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```



```
kBuild: Compiling VBoxBFE - /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
4.0.12_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VBoxBFE/MouseImpl.cpp
kBuild: bin2c VBoxBFE - /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
4.0.12_OSE/src/VBox/Frontends/VBoxBFE/ico64x01.pnm
kBuild: rcc VirtualBox - /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
4.0.12_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VirtualBox/misc/VirtualBoxBrand.qrc
kBuild: Compiling VBoxOGLhosterrorspu - /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
4.0.12_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VBoxOGLgen/errorspu.c
kBuild: Pass - Programs
kmk: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib32/libc.so', needed by `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-
ose/work/VirtualBox-4.0.12_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/tstVMStructRC/tstVMStructRC'.  Stop.
kmk: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
kmk: *** Exiting with status 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
```

any helps? 

Thank you.


----------



## hainan (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you must install 32bit libraries. During the installation procedure, in the package selection screen, choose package lib32.txz .


----------



## r_t_f_m (Nov 17, 2011)

BTW, while you're there, you could try the new version 4.1.4. 

Get the updated ports here : http://svn.bluelife.at/nightlies/blueports.tar.gz

You have to install kBuild v0.1.9998 (devel/kBuild) before your start building virtualbox-ose port.
Current version in ports is 0.1.5.p2 (as of today)


----------



## blackthought (Nov 18, 2011)

hainan said:
			
		

> I think you must install 32bit libraries. During the installation procedure, in the package selection screen, choose package lib32.txz .



Thank you for your reply.

Although I have fixed my problem before your comment, I really appreciated.


----------



## blackthought (Nov 18, 2011)

r_t_f_m said:
			
		

> BTW, while you're there, you could try the new version 4.1.4.
> 
> Get the updated ports here : http://svn.bluelife.at/nightlies/blueports.tar.gz
> 
> ...



Thank you very much too. I will check out the new version soon.


----------



## Dru (Nov 18, 2011)

r_t_f_m said:
			
		

> BTW, while you're there, you could try the new version 4.1.4.
> 
> Get the updated ports here : http://svn.bluelife.at/nightlies/blueports.tar.gz
> 
> ...



Cannot fetch kBuild 1.9998, was going to attempt to build 4.1.4.

My interest in 4.1 explained here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=27066

Edit:

```
fetch: http://home.bluelife.at/ports/distfiles/kBuild-0.1.9998-src.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 14544701, actual 2604001
```

Edit2: Edited the provided distinfo for kBuild 1.9998, and then ran:

```
#make makesum
```

Built and installed then, gonna see what I can tear up.

Edit3:
Install the virtualbox-ose-kmod in the above supplied tar.gz provided by r_t_f_m, as the makefile for virtualbox-ose doesnt gripe about the version dependency, and you should be enjoying some VirtualBox 4.1.4 sweetness.

I would have referenced the ports with commands, but I dont want to confuse.

Sorry to kinda hijack this thread.


----------



## MasterCATZ (Nov 19, 2011)

Will give this a go: [cmd=]fetch http://home.bluelife.at/ports/distfiles/kBuild-0.1.9998-src.tar.gz[/cmd]

Hash and size mismatch for the file however. 

Actual Hash Value is 83280bf47078eff9623892ca24f8c9eded4c375cd491ec5aec8de6ffbf6e33c9.
Actual size 2604001.

For those that want to change distinfo file for kBuild 1.9998.


----------



## MasterCATZ (Nov 20, 2011)

*VirtualBox-OSE 4.1.4 AMD64 9-Current build fail*

Fresh install 

```
FreeBSD FREEBSD 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #0: Thu May 12 15:34:46 UTC 2011     
[email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

With kBuild-0.1.9998-src.tar.gz installed. Been trying to get VirtualBox-OSE installed. I know I could use the non-OSE version but it does not support PCI-Passthrough. Using kBuild 1.5 failed so I tried 1.9 with same issue. Also tried with both 4.0.12 and 4.1.4. These are from a second run of each as I lost the first logs: 

```
(*) QT4 Build with QT4 Frontend
( ) DEBUG Build with debugging symbols
(*) GUESTADDITIONS Build with Guest Additions
(*) DBUS Build with D-Bus and HAL support
(*) PULSEAUDIO Build with PulseAudio
(*) X11 Build with X11 support
(*) VDE Build with VDE support

I had also tried with minimal features with build fails also 
( I had different build fails with AMD64 8.2-Release as well)
```
http://pastebin.com/ZYQq6v6L 
http://pastebin.com/yJHMWXp7

edit 

apparently 9-Current is an old kernel and updating it will solve this issue

```
invalid conversion from 'int' to 'periph_pattern_flags'
```
 So I am going to try and Rebuild world as 9.0RC2
It is a  shame really as every thing else is running great , I just need to have VirtualBox-OSE to install


----------

